# Tarts and Cameras in London (meet up thread)



## lostprophet (Feb 19, 2009)

A mini meet up in London, well it was mini because no one else bothered to turn up ;-)

Ockie really is an odd shaped person, or maybe its to do with my fisheye lens 






some people in my way





badly exposed shot with lots of noise added in PS to cover up the fact its crap





you see some odd people at traffic lights





and then you see some really odd people at traffic lights





more to come when I can be bothered and when Ockie gets back to Spain


----------



## skiboarder72 (Feb 19, 2009)

I like the traffic light pictures


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2009)

haha, ockie looks asian in the first picture


----------



## hossmaster (Feb 19, 2009)

i like the look left sign for the tourists.  I don't know how many times I almost got run over when I went to London.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 19, 2009)

Yayyyy, meetup pics!!!! Post away!!


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 20, 2009)

taking photos of my summer house





Ockie got so drunk that walking down steps was a bit too much for him, luckily his friend was able to steady him





Ockie with his Canon Powershot point and shoot that has a Leica sticker on to make it look more impressive ;-)





3 black things taken with a phone





his camera, my lens and some wall with little depth of field





more to come


----------



## Ockie (Feb 20, 2009)

just got home, will process tomorrow as soon as I'm done working, so will have shots online tomorrow evening / night 

PS: Just wait till I update my avatar with some fish-eye shot of you... grrrrrr


----------



## Ockie (Feb 20, 2009)

arg, nevermind, I'm just assisting at the wedding shoot tomorrow, so who needs sleep for that :er:

sorry for the watermarks, but my lightroom export preset is so easy to use for this stuff 

lets start of with a slightly distorted tart:





since there were no otters nor penguins we had to shoot some asian squirrels




















actually that shot isn't mine, but bleh.

tart posing?





serious tart





distorted legs tart:





more tomorrow


----------



## Ockie (Feb 20, 2009)

one last one for the night, not from the meetup, but to keep the thread _slightly_ interesting for those who can't be bothered by tarts:


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice series, Ockie!  (That tart sure hogs the limelight, doesn't he?)


----------



## Overread (Feb 20, 2009)

now I like this one



Ockie said:


> tart posing?



its the look of the people in the background! 

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 21, 2009)

Overread said:


> now I like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so much for your discount :x


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2009)

Fine!
I'll go to that little camera shop just up the road from yours - and its a whole few paces closer to the train station as well - so less walking for me


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 21, 2009)

Overread said:


> Fine!
> I'll go to that little camera shop just up the road from yours - and its a whole few paces closer to the train station as well - so less walking for me



you could go there but I hear they kill Foxes, Otters and Red Squirrels


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2009)

but at least they don't let penguins in the store!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2009)

I did not even know this meet-up was in the planning...
Nice to see you two, though, and I'm glad to hear you had such a good time.
Lostprophet, I think I've seen your summer house before. Just a bit on the large side. Too many windows for my liking. I take it you have your own window cleaners?


----------



## Ockie (Feb 21, 2009)

not from the meet up, but one I just came across after having a closer look at all my photos from my week in London, didn't get to the meet up ones yet, so I'll post again in an hour or when I get to them


----------



## Ockie (Feb 21, 2009)

ok, here we go again. tart-time.

squirrels:






some weirdo




some tart with a camera:






Can you find the chimping tart?





squirrels are the new otters:











more in a couple of minutes


----------



## Ockie (Feb 21, 2009)

all that tarting around makes you hungry, so here entering McDonalds:




inside:





he tried up to 3 or 4 times to give us the same ticket!!!









can't hide from the 180º view of the fish-eye! :greenpbl:

uploading next shots, so more very soon


----------



## Ockie (Feb 21, 2009)

after another bunch of walking a beer was very needed, but damn that 1D MK III has a lot of buttons, they confuse me.





Votes are accepted for the tartiest face in this next shot:






Special notice for LOTR fans: Bilbo is alive and well, he's walking around in London. Proof:





and sigh... the avatar shot, from a different angle





shooting a memorial sign, will post results when I develop the 5 rolls of film...


----------



## Ockie (Feb 21, 2009)

time for fisheye portraits after the beer:

















Please notice lp's face in this one:


----------



## Ockie (Feb 21, 2009)

One serious photo:





tried to take a serious photo before, but someone didn't let me.





One or two more posts to go.


----------



## Ockie (Feb 21, 2009)

one last one from Hyde Park:





and a series of a serial street shooter 













that should be it from my side I think


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey, I've been to that McDonalds!  

And is that the same pub the meetup attendees usually hit?

Lots of fun pics!  [Who were your 'dates'....are they TPF members too?]


----------



## Ockie (Feb 21, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> And is that the same pub the meetup attendees usually hit?


yep 



Antarctican said:


> Lots of fun pics!  [Who were your 'dates'....are they TPF members too?]


two friends of mine, as far as I know they aren't on TPF


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Ockie (Feb 22, 2009)

BLEH for maximum remote file size on avatars.
I wanted to put this as mine:


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 23, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> I did not even know this meet-up was in the planning...
> Nice to see you two, though, and I'm glad to hear you had such a good time.
> Lostprophet, I think I've seen your summer house before. Just a bit on the large side. Too many windows for my liking. I take it you have your own window cleaners?



I just hire a few Elephants to clean the windows


----------



## lostprophet (Feb 23, 2009)

Ockie said:


> tried to take a serious photo before, but someone didn't let me.



you could of asked her to move


----------



## Ockie (Feb 24, 2009)

lostprophet said:


>



This is the result:


----------



## Ockie (Feb 24, 2009)

another scan


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 25, 2009)

the closeup fisheye of andy is amazing :heart:


----------



## Reanimator (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice pics, "look left sign" is funny!




Toronto wedding photographers


----------

